# Sig P250C



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Just took in on trade, a NIB Sig P250C, chambered in .40 cal. / 13 rd. mag. 

Seems to be a nice gun. It's never been fired, except maybe at Sig factory.

Not sure yet if I'll keep it. Might use it as trade material for a different handgun. 

I've already ordered two more Sig factory 13 rd. mags for it though, as I got them at a very good (low) price. 

Any of you have any range experience with this gun? If so, you like it?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have two and love em......accurate, reliable.....dao trigger is smooth, a bit long but with a little practice its good to go, even helps with my SA/DA Sigs as to accuracy, mine is second generation and I also purchased a .40 exchange kit in SC with DeSantis holster for carry. Yesterday I bought a P250c in 9mm. My advice would be to shoot it a while and if you like it then pick some additional calibers such as .45.....should be able to get kits for around 200. ...if you decide you don't like it you can always trade it later as two - five hundred rounds fired won't affect its value much......JJ


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a Beretta 92D which is DAO. So, I'm used to a long trigger pull. I have huge hands, and the grip length on the P250C is a little short for me. 

But, I'm gonna give it some thought before I consider trading it off for something else.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

You can always get the full size exchange kit with large grips in any caliber and sell off the .40 ....JJ


----------



## uspanhead5 (Apr 16, 2012)

I put 200 rds through mine today. I have the 2sum kit and i like the fullsize better. Mine shot great considering I am not used to a da gun. You will probobly shoot low and to the right first time out. How does your slide fit the frame? Mine has a gap at the muzzle that I don't like for a quality gun.


----------



## uspanhead5 (Apr 16, 2012)

does anyone know where i can get a holster for my 250 compact?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

DeSantis makes them in several different styles....bought mine at Optics Planet online......JJ


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a P250c 40sw I bought new. Great shooter and I shot close to 300 rounds with no issues. Very smooth but long trigger. What I like about the 250 is the modularity. You can change grips, slide/barrel and they come in three sizes. I plan to get a 357sig barrel for mine.


----------



## SpaceFlunky (Apr 2, 2012)

I bought this as my first handgun, chambered in .40. ive had a hard time finding accessories for this gun. Ive been wanting to pick up a holster and a couple of mags. I just decided to use it as partial trade to try and get an M&P9 pro. Being new to handguns, i thought id benefit from cheaper ammo costs and less recoil.
Ive had a wonderful time shooting this gun tho. The long trigger pull helped me get started on working on my trigger control. Ive put about 400 rounds thru it in the last 2 months and its been perfect with out a single FTF or FTE.


----------



## Sandibeach (Apr 30, 2012)

I too just bought a Sig P250sc 9mm and love the size of the pistol, but was very fustrated with the (forever) trigger pull. Is it possible to have this shortened by a gunsmith and is it advisable to do it? My other 9mm's trigger is a lot shorter. Your response would be appreciated.
Sandi


----------



## brandonlee3 (Mar 13, 2012)

I just got a P250c back in March and I have to say after putting 200 rounds through it I love the gun. Mine is the old style and I was a little nervous about the gun having problems that I read in several posts (light primer strikes, stovepipes, failures to feed, etc.). It has been so much fun to shoot and I actually like the DAO trigger as revolvers are the only guns I had experience on before my Sig. I carry it as a duty weapon on my job and was able to find a very nice Sig holster for it on Amazon. It's very much like the Blackhawk Serpa holsters you see but made specifically for the SigP250c.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've decided to keep it for now. I like it's size and feel. I bought some extra factory 13rd. mags for it. Am still waiting on a Kydex holster, and it's supposed to be available this summer. 

My P250C, is the newer one, with the tactical rail that is flat on the underside. Anyways, it's gonna become my primary carry gun.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

Just about anything for the same size XD will work for the P250, the triggers really cannot be modified. With practice and dry fire you can become used to the trigger.


----------

